
SpaceX Starlink Mega: Illegal Approval? (Battle of the Skies) - herodotus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-fccs-approval-of-spacexs-starlink-mega-constellation-may-have-been-unlawful/
======
mlindner
Clickbait from Scientific American here. It's an opinion piece, which is why
it says "may have".

